# removing wall for master bedroom questions!



## deadman (Aug 10, 2013)

We have 2 bed rooms that we want to make into one large master , and I am just wondering if this wall could be load bearing. The roof has a slight slope to it ( it has the silver coating on top, no shingles ) so the rooms also follow that slope on the ceilings. I don't even know what you would classify this roof as... But I do know the wall in the hallway is the main supporter which travels perpendicular to the roof line . The wall we want to remove runs parrallel to the roof line which lead me to believe that it is not load bearing and the roof is supported from the outside walls and the main beam down the hallway which runs along the highest peak of roof. I will get some pictures so maybe someone can help me with this 

 


 




The door on left in the hallway pic is the room which is the 2nd puc and that wall is what I want gone. Let me know what you guys think !


----------



## deadman (Aug 10, 2013)

2 more pics so you guys can see what I'm talking about


----------



## topviewroofing (Jan 31, 2012)

Try to check at www.topviewroofing.com for more tips.


----------

